# FAPVPS - Single Core KVM 12GB RAID 10 or 5G SSD RAID 1 $28/year



## fapvps (Dec 12, 2013)

Visit our special offers page and and get 50%-65% off while suplies last!

Special offers while supplies last:http://fapvps.com/special-offers.html

Datacenteracentec

Datacenter location: Lenoir, North Carolina

ping 192.111.147.110

http://192.111.147.110/100MB.bin

KVM SSD VPS:http://fapvps.com/kvm-ssd-vps.html

Cloudmin control panel

Weekly Backups

----------------------------------------

KVM SSD VPS:http://fapvps.com/kvm-ssd-vps.html


----------------------------------------

Single Core SSD

    1 Core
    512 MB RAM
    5GB RAID 1 SSD Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 500GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backup
$28 annually!
54% Off for life! Promo Code:SCYSSSD

----------------------------------------

KVM RAID 10 VPS:http://fapvps.com/kvm-vps.html

----------------------------------------

Single Core

    1 Core
    512 MB RAM
    12GB RAID 10 Storage
    Monthly Bandwidth 500GB
    100Mbps Connection
    1 IPv4 Address
    Weekly Backup
$28 annually!
54% Off for life! Promo Code:SCYSKVM

----------------------------------------

FAPVPS was established to provide exactly what the name says: Fast, Affordable, Professional Virtual Private Servers. With years of experience in the web hosting industry and a passion to deliver a high quality service, our number one goal is customer satisfaction. We own all the hardware and never oversell resources. Our nodes are monitored 24 hours a day 7 days a week.

What we offer:

Weekly backups are included with all our plans. If you ever need to restore your VPS simply submit a ticket and we will restore the latest backup image we have available.

Secure access to the graphical console via VPN. All our plans include this feature so it is possible to troubleshoot network configuration issues in case a misconfiguration securely.

The plans that we offer are competitively priced. We understand that pricing is important so we give you more for your money.

Full control of your VPS. Our service is for experienced professionals and we know it is important to have complete control. We provide you with a powerful control panel that allows you to reboot, shutdown, start-up your VPS. We also provide numerous templates to have you up and running with a new installation in minutes or you can install your OS manually from an ISO.

Professional customer service if any issues arise. We strive to provide our customers with high quality service and our commitment to resolve any issues that arise quickly.

http://fapvps.com


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 12, 2013)

fapvps said:


> Secure access to the graphical console via VPN. All our plans include this feature so it is possible to troubleshoot network configuration issues in case a misconfiguration securely.


This is interesting, how does it work?

It seems that Dacentec's network has improved lately.


----------



## fapvps (Dec 12, 2013)

WebSearchingPro said:


> This is interesting, how does it work?
> 
> It seems that Dacentec's network has improved lately.


We provide access to the Graphical Console via VPN. When you order a VPS you get a link to download an OpenVPN client or OpenVPN config files.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 12, 2013)

Any chance to get some additional disk space on that offer?


----------



## fapvps (Dec 13, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> Any chance to get some additional disk space on that offer?


I'm sorry but the space is pre defined for our plans and cannot be changed. If you need more space it is possible to buy the dual core plan from our specials page. If paid annually you get 2 months free so it would come out to $49.99 USD Annually.


----------



## dano (Dec 23, 2013)

Got one of these, and I am pretty happy with the performance. To be honest, I was not sure if I should try with another instance out of that data center, as the routing had been...well, pretty crappy in the past with other providers in the building. These days, it looks like the network blend has changed and it's better than it was before, with nlayer in the mix(I think only TW and one other before this). I am also a fan of using Webmin(cloudmin/virtualmin) for this, and have found that it's pretty good for a simple virtual machine control panel that just gets the job done. I am a happy customer and hope FAPVPS keeps up the good work.


----------

